# destin jetties



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone fish these? Are there any fish being caught from them yet such as blues or spanish at dawn? Sounds like there are some reds from the beach, how about the random pompano bite in destin? I'm heading down Thursday from Iowa and hope something is willing to eat during this cold spring....beats the hell out of all the ice and snow here! Thanks for any report or help


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Saw some huge reds there yesterday while diving. Also saw a pile of sheepshead.

Good luck!!


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I fish the jetties around twice per week and I haven't caught anything good this season. Plenty of people down there trying but it seems like most are only having luck with either live shrimp or fiddler crabs. Its really mostly sheepshead down there right now and the occasional bull redfish that is cruising by. Definitely not to many pompano or spanish mackeral bites yet but I've heard of a couple being caught. 

Feel free to shoot me a message if you want to. I should be out there fri/sat


----------

